# October 2019... Share your Day...



## mike4lorie (Sep 30, 2019)

October is here already starting tomorrow... I guess tomorrow gets here faster than some of us...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)

.. just over 6 hours away until October here ....


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 30, 2019)

Yea!  Another birthday I don't want to add on.  Can I just start subtracting a year?


----------



## Don M. (Sep 30, 2019)

October is going to be interesting.  I went to the dentist this morning and had the lower front 4 teeth pulled....in prep for getting a partial later this month.  Between 77 years, and old root canals, etc., failing, it looks like this Fall/Winter is going to be dedicated to getting my teeth issues resolved.
The diet for the next couple of days will probably be little more than pudding and jello.


----------



## charry (Sep 30, 2019)

I dont like october much......its the month hubby had his stroke......and changed our life forever !!    03.10.2012.................


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 1, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> Yea!  Another birthday I don't want to add on.  Can I just start subtracting a year?



Happy Birthday to YOU TM... I've wanted to count backward for lotta years now...I always say it would be great to start old and go to young...We pretty much end of the same places... Anyhow, Hope YOU have a GREAT day...




Don M. said:


> October is going to be interesting.  I went to the dentist this morning and had the lower front 4 teeth pulled....in prep for getting a partial later this month.  Between 77 years, and old root canals, etc., failing, it looks like this Fall/Winter is going to be dedicated to getting my teeth issues resolved.
> 
> The diet for the next couple of days will probably be little more than pudding and jello.



Hey Don, I wish YOU luck at that and hope everything works out for you... Thoughts and Prayers are with you, Buddy...




charry said:


> I dont like october much......its the month hubby had his stroke......and changed our life forever !! 03.10.2012.................



Hope things get better... Prayers and Thoughts with YOU and your Hubby... God Bless...


Well, Good Morning Kids, Well it's Tuesday, and we all know what happens Tuesday Mornings... Yup Breakfast with the Buddies... Still short one Buddy, but he should be joining us soon... He's missing in action cuz his Pup got Mange, and Scabies came with the Mange, so the whole family has now Scabies... But I think they are all getting better as well as Micky the Spaniel...

Not a lot else to report, Grass is all cut for probably the last time this year...But not going to winterize the tractor just yet... Going to give it one or two more weeks... Got 1/2 the weed edging done, well the left side of the property, still have the right side to do... 

Well, Kids, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day.... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

@mike4lorie , your pal and his family  got scabies from his pup?..wow,  I didn't know that could happen!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 1, 2019)

Caught 17 today.....Slowly filling the freezer....


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 1, 2019)

Ken,you're on a roll with catching the fish,good for you
It was a beautiful,warm day here in Buffalo temps near 80
This morning,took the bus to go grocery shopping. I didn't buy heavy items because with our elevator being down{week 2} and walking up 3 flights of stairs,didn't want to strain any muscles
 This afternoon,I went over to Marcia&Dave's to walk my favorite dog,'Aker'. He wasn't on the sofa when I walked in,figured he was upstairs lying on M&D's bed,he likes to sleep there when the sun is out.All I did was fill his waterbowl,he came bounding down the stairs,wagging his tail,knowing we were going for a walk. We went 3 blocks,he was panting towards the end.As soon as we got back inside,he raced to his waterbowl then waited for his treat.
When I was about to leave,he was back on the sofa,bent down to give him a hug,he sighed,licked my nose,made my day


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 2, 2019)

What a difference a day makes,yesterday was sunny,warm/humid day,high was 81
When I went on my early walk at 6:45,it was lite rain temp was 66
The forecast is rain on/off today as the temps drop,will be in the 50's by tonight


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 2, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> @mike4lorie , your pal and his family  got scabies from his pup?..wow, I didn't know that could happen!!



Yup and they have been going in circles and lots of $$'s trying to resolve it... Think they are all on the getting better side... Lots of work to get this far...

Not a lot to report around here, got the chainsaw going again, hadn't touched it since I broke my leg... But she's up and going again, now if it stops raining I can cut some dead tree's down... Have to winterize all my small motors soon... Anyways Kids, Hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all...
M


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 3, 2019)

This morning I'll be at my church in business office doing my usual weekly computer tasks
No other plans,if the rain has stopped by lunch time,I may go for my afternoon walk


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2019)

Good Night, Or is it Good Morning... Going to try bed again in a bit... Well, today I got some Buddies coming over, I have a few dead tree's to take down, with a few and myself, should make the job quick and easy... I now my little Buddy (Grandson) will love to watch...  Then Saturday, I am going out to Sister in Laws to take some trees down for them... So Goodnight to those who are reading this now, and Good Morning to who will be reading this during their first-morning coffee... Well, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all
M


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 4, 2019)

After a couple of weeks of holiday in warm sunshine, the UK has been cold and wet since we returned.  I had to fix the central heating boiler as the expansion vessel had sprung a leak.  That only took a few minutes and the heating is running fine now.  Pity I can't fix the rain as well!   

Plenty of work to get on with, but first off to the nearest town for some groceries.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 4, 2019)

We were adopted yesterday!! She came to visit and stayed!! She needs some feeding...
.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 4, 2019)

After yesterday's rainy weather (I don't mind), today will be cool and sunny. Off to see a movie today (Downton Abbey) and then dinner with hubby.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm going to Target this morning to look for winter boots
If the sun stays out today,I'll try to get my walks in
This is week# 2 with our elevator being shut down for repairs.I've been walking up/down the stairs 3-4 times/day.My knees aren't as sore as they were last week.I'm hoping the elevator will be fixed by mid Oct


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)

yesterday I did very little, after a really physically tiring previous day.

I washed up.. put the trash out, put the water out for the hedgehog family.., arranged all the cans and packets of food in my storage cupboard into different shelves, brushed down the paths which were covered with leaves from the previous 3 days rain.. ..and little else.

 Got a raging toothache if anyone wants to to have it instead of me..  Dentist on Monday!!

Hope you get your boots @moviequeen1 ..I got 3 new pairs of Knee highs a couple of weeks ago,  I already have lots of ankle boots so I don't need any more..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 4, 2019)

Sorry to hear about the toothache, Hollydolly.  I was at the dentist yesterday to have a filling replaced.  It wasn't giving any pain, but had a sharp edge which was annoying.
The dentistry didn't hurt, but paying the bill did!

Went into town this morning and visited the local butcher for some meat.  From time to time he experiments with different sausage flavours and today he had made a batch of chicken sausages.  I've bought some to try.  I also bought a supermarket chicken and made some soup for lunch.  I'm making 'Stampot' for dinner.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 4, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> yesterday I did very little, after a really physically tiring previous day.
> 
> I washed up.. put the trash out, put the water out for the hedgehog family.., arranged all the cans and packets of food in my storage cupboard into different shelves, brushed down the paths which were covered with leaves from the previous 3 days rain.. ..and little else.
> 
> ...


No, don't want the toothache.  I hope it gets taken care of and the pain eases for you.  That's no fun!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 4, 2019)

Got up around 7.  I like when I get up earlier as I like to watch the morning news and shows on in the morning.  Also, it sometimes gets me back on track with my sleep/wake cycle.  

I need to do a bunch of chores like washing the kitchen and bathroom floors, cleaning the very bottom of the birdies' cage, another load of laundry.  I am going to order some Murphy's Oil Soap if it's still on the market--I want to start washing down and inside all of my cupboards.  I haven't done it since I've lived here and it's over 7 years I've been here.  I know the kitchen will have such a pleasant aroma.  Got to get rid of all those cooking smells.

Should be a nice day today weather-wise at least.  I welcome the fall temperatures--I couldn't stand the hotness of the summer and the swollen joints and bones that went along with it.  

A good day to you all!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 5, 2019)

Lousy weather.  pulled on wellie boots and waterproofs and went to the farm to feed the pigs.  Their paddock is like a reenactment of the Somme. I don't like these particular pigs! They're Black Berkshire sows and they grow quickly as well as being, not exactly aggressive, but impatient and pushy.  You don't want to be stuck in mud with 220 lbs of pig demanding to be fed.  Boars grow more slowly and have a much  better nature.

Anyway, tomorrow they move into the barn and on Tuesday morning they're off for the chop.  I still have to check the lights on the livestock trailer.  So many local abattoirs are closing that it's becoming hard for small scale livestock operations to continue, but if it wasn't for small scale and 'hobby' farmers, many  rare breeds would die out.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 5, 2019)

Good Morning ladies, Gents... Saturday already, even though every day is Saturday...Hava guy coming out this morning to tell us how green our home is, and see what it takes to make it a greener home... Other than that, not a lot happening around here...Hope YOU all have a wonderful day... God  Bless TOU alll
Mike


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2019)

*My day started off very nice until I got a phone call from my husbands crazy niece. She started yelling at me for a reply she saw that I made on facebook to her sister-in-law. Her SIL had posted how much pain she was in over the loss of her son to Lymes disease. He passed away a year ago. I wrote how heartbreaking it was for her and that if she ever needs anything to call me. Well that annoyed my husbands crazy niece. She said she can't believe I am nice to her SIL. She doesn't like her and she said I shouldn't like her. Well I won't go into my entire reply but I doubt very much that I will hear from her again.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 5, 2019)

I've been up all day since yesterday.  I was going to stay up all night to get my hours back to "normal"  I managed a very short nap though and hope I'll still be able to sleep tonight.  

My brother from CA called and wished me a Happy Birthday.  It's always nice to hear from him.  We didn't chat very long yet it was pleasant.

Took the dog for 2 walks today.  I used the leash that is prohibited here but do that since it was dark and no one can see it...sneaky me!  LOL.

Watched a few good movies this morning and may watch another one yet, not sure yet.  

I hope everyone has a nice nite!


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Good Morning Ladies & Gents... Well, today is Sunday, Wish time would slow down a little bit... Going a tad too quick for me... Yesterday the Green Man came, and we are getting a NEST 3 Thermostat for free, but I am also getting a Charcoal Filter put in for $50 a month... But I know with the nest I will save some money on my electricity and propane... They are installing it on Monday evening... Yesterday we ended up at my Sister - in - Laws (Lorie's Sister) and ended up cutting some logs for my niece for next year... She'll get about a face cord, but it's good wood... maple and Ash... Good hardwood for burning... But it's a way to green for this year's burn...

Today, going to take it a lot easier unless it doesn't rain all day. I have a tree I have to cut up, that I cut down on Friday... It was deader than dead, pretty much shattered when it hit the ground... If it rains, then I wanna figure out how I am going to finish the wall I tore down between the kitchen and dining room... It will be the open concept but have to finish part of the wall I tore out and the wall behind the stove... Hard to explain...

Well, Kids, that it for my plans, may go back to bed, and get a few more winks... I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all... 
Mike


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 6, 2019)

There are no services at my church this morning,instead our congregation will go to another church with a guest preacher.The 1 service starts at 11am,to me the day is half gone,considering I'm an early morning person  I'm taking a 'time out' this Sun.Our minister has just returned from his 4 month sabattical but he won't be preaching.
This afternoon,I'm joining my next door neighbor,Pat at her daughter's new apt.I helped Lisa a couple months ago clean before she moved in.I was in the kitchen cleaning cabinets/washing sink.I have so far to walk,don't know if I can handle it,she's across the street in the back LOL!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 6, 2019)

*I'm having a good day so far. My Daughter and Granddaughter stopped over this morning with breakfast for me and Hubby. It was delicious ,but seeing them was even better.*


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 6, 2019)

Sunday. Since retiring we've lost track of days and Sunday is just another day here.
Up at the farm this morning to help move the pigs from their paddock into the barn, then an informal lunch with our farming friends.  Back home  and did a bit of redecorating  work in the bathroom.  Time for a coffee and then prepare dinner.  We're having a Guinea fowl - better taste than chicken.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 6, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning Ladies & Gents... Well, today is Sunday, Wish time would slow down a little bit... Going a tad too quick for me... Yesterday the Green Man came, and we are getting a NEST 3 Thermostat for free, but I am also getting a Charcoal Filter put in for $50 a month... But I know with the nest I will save some money on my electricity and propane... They are installing it on Monday evening... Yesterday we ended up at my Sister - in - Laws (Lorie's Sister) and ended up cutting some logs for my niece for next year... She'll get about a face cord, but it's good wood... maple and Ash... Good hardwood for burning... But it's a way to green for this year's burn...
> 
> Today, going to take it a lot easier unless it doesn't rain all day. I have a tree I have to cut up, that I cut down on Friday... It was deader than dead, pretty much shattered when it hit the ground... If it rains, then I wanna figure out how I am going to finish the wall I tore down between the kitchen and dining room... It will be the open concept but have to finish part of the wall I tore out and the wall behind the stove... Hard to explain...
> 
> ...


You sure did a lot Mike!  Your kitchen is going to be fantastic from what I hear!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2019)

Cooking today. Have beef and barley soup with carrots simmering,,, also a pot of sauce with Italian sausage.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 6, 2019)

Skyping with my son and grandkids...just luv it esp when I cant be there with them xo
Also watching the Redskins vs. Patriots with no sound on the tv, hee hee...dont need to hear all that commotion these days...nice and peaceful while viewing lots of muscles galore, hahha....I've always liked football since a kid....had only brothers growing up so Mom said 'you might as well learn the game and join em', so thats what I did....had small bets going on at home too....


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 7, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> You sure did a lot Mike! Your kitchen is going to be fantastic from what I hear!



Thank you, Lets hope...

Good Morning Ladies, Gents... Not here for long this morning, Was too lazy to take the garbage out last night, so have to have it out by 6:45 this morning, So going to go and get truck out of the garage, and pack it up, and drive it down the laneway to the road... As long as it is out by 7... Well, I didn't do very much yesterday, had a quiet day... Not going to do much today, have to go to one of my Buddy's from work, mother's wake...

Well Ladies and Gents, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 7, 2019)

Its week # 3 with our elevator in repairs,my knees are adjusting walking up/down stairs 3-4 times/day,giving knees daily exercise besides going on my walks.I've find myself lately dozing in my recliner around 9pm  for couple min when I turn on TV LOL!
This morning,I'm at Canopy of Neighbors,calling other members about upcoming events they may be interested in


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 7, 2019)

Weather is cold, showery and windy.  Harvested some crab apples (quite a few windfalls) and we'll hopefully get some crab apple jelly made later this week.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 7, 2019)

Gonna round around today, undoing the things I did yesterday


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 7, 2019)

Got all my errands done with my son driving me everywhere...luv being the passenger for a change...and finished my H'ween decorating with two pumpkins sitting on the front porch....now I'm in the spirit...isnt the two to three weeks before a festivity the most fun with anticipation...for me it is, heehee....


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 7, 2019)

*Started out a good day. Went to my grief group meeting, always helpful. About a half hour after I got home, my big brother called from Conn. and we had a good talk. 
Then this evening it hit the fan.  I was watching one of my favorite shows 9-1-1. It had a positive ending, but at the end, I decided to just burst into tears for some unknown reason .  Now sure what brought that on.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 7, 2019)

Well, yesterday was a very sleepy day for me and that's just what I did a lot of-sleep that is.  

Got a new 13 gallon wastebasket delivered for the kitchen because the very old one just had seen so many better days.  I like the new one and it's black to match my new rug, curtain and pattern in the floor.  Now wasn't that exciting?!  I'll bet..lol

Called the cabbie about picking us up for our groomer appointment on Tues.  It's going to be 2 round trips because I have to drop her off and come back and pick her up and go home.  I'm thinking I won't schedule another grooming appointment until January.  My dog will be getting shaggier by then but that's okay for the winter.  She will need her fur.

Just taking the days as they come and getting through them.  Looking forward to a better mood.


----------



## toffee (Oct 8, 2019)

well the sun is out but chilly morn --- hope I feel better than yesterday' as I get hypertension and it stinks have to say '
in other words anxious dont ask me why lol.... so had brekky 'then get ready to go out get a few errands in … had electrician come did my lights in the hall ' so job done ..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2019)

Yesterday I had a fairly rotten day....raging toothache so in the dentist chair for an hour and a quarter but fortunately no need for an extraction... felt poorly all day. light-headed and weak  with a pounding headache!!

However I did get some good news about my fore-casted  pension, so that cheered me up quite a bit .

Only 11.30am today so aside from  emptying all the waste bins and putting the wheelie bin out, I've done nothing !!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 8, 2019)

Up early this morning and went up to the farm to help load the pigs into the livestock trailer.
We managed eventually and got them off to the abattoir.  Should get them back on Monday all being well. 

When we first started helping with the pigs, I wondered how I'd feel when they went for the chop, but I was unaffected by it.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 8, 2019)

This morning I was at Canopy at Neighbors,calling a couple more members,then did some filing
This afternoon,I strolled over to Marcia&Dave's to see if I could take my favorite dog,'Aker' on a walk.Marcia had just come home,when I walked into the living room,'bb{buddy boy,my nickname for him} wasn't there. As soon as he heard my voice,he raced down the stairs,happy to see me wagging his tail. He 'took' me on 2 block walk,very happy to be outside on a beautiful day
I'll be taking him tomorrow afternoon for a walk, Marcia will be at lunch with friends


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 8, 2019)

Today went okay and I'm glad for that.  Took my dog to the groomer for the first time in a cab.  We had to make 2 round trips because the groomer doesn't allow you to sit and wait.  Had to go home and come back 2.5 hours later.  

Going to take the dog out for another walk soon.  Waiting for the energy fairy..lol


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *Started out a good day. Went to my grief group meeting, always helpful. About a half hour after I got home, my big brother called from Conn. and we had a good talk.
> Then this evening it hit the fan.  I was watching one of my favorite shows 9-1-1. It had a positive ending, but at the end, I decided to just burst into tears for some unknown reason .  Now sure what brought that on.*


Oh Marie, sometimes it's so hard being alone after losing someone dear. Especially when the end of year starts....we all think of hearth and home; holidays, etc. It' bound to happen and perfectly normal for you to cry.  I'm glad you confided in us.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 9, 2019)

This morning,taking bus to go grocery shopping,its too far for me to walk 15 blocks
My only other plans this afternoon ,will take 'buddy boy' for his afternoon walk


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 9, 2019)

Good Morning Kids... Well, yesterday was breakfast day with the boys, everyone showed up, and we had good talks, laughs, and a GREAT breakfast... Got the right side garage door working again, took us all day, but she is working again... Today, going to finish up cutting the trees up that we cut down last week... Get the legs put up for Lorie's slant shack she wants to be built. maybe cut Carl's pen, and then I can start winterizing all the summer equipment... Finally got some of the income tax from last year fixed when I was looking for tips on the income tax when I found this wonderful site a few months ago... Well Ladies and Gentleman, I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2019)

*Today is a little better than yesterday. Yesterday morning my daughter took my husband to the ER. He was having strong pain in his stomach and around to the back. After a few tests they said he had Pancreatitis . They admitted him put him on morphine and intervenes for fluids. They kept him overnight and then this morning they said he needed an MRI with Dye. Of course they don't do that at the hospital where he was at. So they discharged him and my daughter had to get a permission from a Gastro Dr to have it done. I think he will be having the test Friday morning if all the paperwork is correct. He is home now and napping. I pray tommorrow is better and that everything comes out good with his MRI on Friday.*


----------



## Liberty (Oct 9, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *Today is a little better than yesterday. Yesterday morning my daughter took my husband to the ER. He was having strong pain in his stomach and around to the back. After a few tests they said he had Pancreatitis . They admitted him put him on morphine and intervenes for fluids. They kept him overnight and then this morning they said he needed an MRI with Dye. Of course they don't do that at the hospital where he was at. So they discharged him and my daughter had to get a permission from a Gastro Dr to have it done. I think he will be having the test Friday morning if all the paperwork is correct. He is home now and napping. I pray tommorrow is better and that everything comes out good with his MRI on Friday.*


Sure hope he's ok Sassy...my mother in law had her gall bladder out, after an attack.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 9, 2019)

Well, today we closed the pool up.  Its a day early - we usually shut it down on Oct. 10th, but we've got things to do tomorrow.  Its usually kind of sad, as it signals "winters coming", but since we've retired, we don't mind it so much. 

That's one of the great things we've noticed about retirement...you can slow down & actually enjoy the seasonal changes way more than when you were rushing from pillar to post or traveling all over the place for work.

Kids got back from a great trip overseas.  They had mechanical trouble in Paris, but rebooked on an Air France flight and flew topside on a 747 - the "true" First Class and really enjoyed their whole stay.  They live up north and we live down south.  Don't relish the drive up there (hub hates flying these days) but we might need to go anyway as my oldest and best friend is in a nursing home and is coming back home so it would be really nice to see her, too.  Been talking to her and her daughter a lot over the last few weeks. 

Its nice to enjoy, isn't it?!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *Today is a little better than yesterday. Yesterday morning my daughter took my husband to the ER. He was having strong pain in his stomach and around to the back. After a few tests they said he had Pancreatitis . They admitted him put him on morphine and intervenes for fluids. They kept him overnight and then this morning they said he needed an MRI with Dye. Of course they don't do that at the hospital where he was at. So they discharged him and my daughter had to get a permission from a Gastro Dr to have it done. I think he will be having the test Friday morning if all the paperwork is correct. He is home now and napping. I pray tommorrow is better and that everything comes out good with his MRI on Friday.*


I am wishing your husband better very quickly Sassy. My husband had pancreatitis  and was just 2 hours from death when they got him in the hospital, and saved his life,  it was a very scary time!!


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 9, 2019)

Covered and winterized the pool, split and stacked some more wood, (had to use the wood stove this morning, so I know the weather is changing), replaced the vacuum lines on the wife's trike and took a short ride, started on the pole barn to cover the backhoe. Tomorrow it'll be winterize the 2 motor homes, and head downtown to get the idiots at the county office to correct the fact that they show 10 acres of my property as belonging to someone else.     Is there anyone out there that does their job? I'm beginning to doubt it.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Its my volunteer morning at church in business office doing my weekly computer tasks
I might take 'buddy boy' for a walk this afternoon and sit in our community garden like I did yesterday after walking him. Three other residents and myself were taking advantage of the beautiful sunny day


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 10, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *Today is a little better than yesterday. Yesterday morning my daughter took my husband to the ER. He was having strong pain in his stomach and around to the back. After a few tests they said he had Pancreatitis . They admitted him put him on morphine and intervenes for fluids. They kept him overnight and then this morning they said he needed an MRI with Dye. Of course they don't do that at the hospital where he was at. So they discharged him and my daughter had to get a permission from a Gastro Dr to have it done. I think he will be having the test Friday morning if all the paperwork is correct. He is home now and napping. I pray tommorrow is better and that everything comes out good with his MRI on Friday.*



My Prayers and Thoughts are with your Hubby, YOU, and the rest of your Family... God Bless YOUR Family Sassy!!


Good Morning Everyone... Not a lot new... Cut a few trees' down yesterday, and going to get my summer equipment ready for winter... Clean up my shop...Prepare the property for winter... and etc... 

I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 10, 2019)

This morning I am getting ready to go do my part in a clinical trial.  I am a participant in a study developing a new vaccine to protect against severe (sometimes fatal) gastroenteritis caused by a bad strain of E. coli.  Of course, I don't know if I really got the vaccine or just a placebo.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 10, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> This morning I am getting ready to go do my part in a clinical trial.  I am a participant in a study developing a new vaccine to protect against severe (sometimes fatal) gastroenteritis caused by a bad strain of E. coli.  Of course, I don't know if I really got the vaccine or just a placebo.




Best of Luck with that... God Bless you @TravelinMan


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2019)

Good Night, Or Good Morning, it's one of them, I guess if you are getting up now.. it's "Good Morning" and if it's like me, no bed yet... it's Goodnight...

Another night of pain... and good old drugs... But I am going to try bed again in a couple...

I hope YOU all have a FANTASTIC Friday... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 11, 2019)

This morning I'm going to Target for couple items
I'll be taking my 'buddy boy' for his afternoon walk,then sit in our community garden like I've been doing the past couple of days.It maybe the last time since the temps next week will be in the 50's


----------



## toffee (Oct 11, 2019)

typical big shop Friday '' dry weather- but coming home it poured down ' my niece phoned me from Canada was good to chat again '
put away dreaded food stuff --sat down then animals came around to be fed ' then sat again to have tea and doughnut yumm'
put up new light bit tricky but all done - brought some lovely silk autumn flowers so arranged them 'brightened the room up' then put some fresh ones also in a vase 'hubbs said how many more u gonna get 'heheh  oh humm'' who cares ………!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2019)

Been getting delivered a bunch of stuff I ordered from here and there,  a new leash for my dog, moisturizing bath, Murphy's, leggins, and so on.  I enjoy getting these little things over getting bills.  I bought my dog a birthday bone and vest that should arrive today--not her birthday today but what the heck she can still have her bone!  I bet she will enjoy that!  

Found out or rediscovered my health insurers will send someone to pick me up for free for appointments to the health facility.  That was good to recall.  I had forgot they do that.  You have to wait longer but what the hay.  I made appointments for a CT Scan, diabetic eye exam, a new hepatologist, and a mammogram so far.  Now to call the healthcare transportation line and arrange for rides.  I made one arrangement so far for a ride and that was easy enough.

It's a nice morning here.  It's 60 degrees and I have the window open to get some fresh rain air. I love the smell of after it rains.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

Not a great day for me yesterday..Doctor  is sending me for thyroid tests..(can't get them done until Monday)..he believes I have a debilitating  incurable  (but manageable) condition  ☹..anyway have to get the results of the tests before it can be confirmed!!

It rained very hard , and I was caught in it, kept trying to hold my hood on, but the wind was winning...everyone's brolly's were getting blown inside out.

from the surgery I went to the supermarket for the week's groceries, and being Friday it' was absolutely packed. Took me 15 minutes just to leave the car park!!

Anyway the good side of the day is that I finally managed to buy the new Limited edition chocolate that my daughter has been asking me for, for weeks..which despite the adverts hasn't been in the shops until now!!


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 12, 2019)

Gearing up for our Thanksgiving weekend. It's raining now but it will be turning colder. My daughter is making the turkey dinner on Sunday with her hubby's family and also we will be celebrating my grandson's 11th birthday - should be fun. I am up at 5:30 every morning and I check my stuff on computer (forums, etc.) in the peace and quiet before everyone else is up. I enjoy reading posts here from different parts of the country. Hope everyone has a great day and if not then remember, this too shall pass. Seize the day.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 12, 2019)

Hollydolly, sincerest good wishes for everything to turn out OK for you and hubby.

This year we had a great crop of crab apples, so yesterday we made some Crab apple jelly.  I haven't made this for many years, but it looks to have turned out OK.

It's  a beautiful Autumn day here, but we've a lot of work to do at the house.  We dumped some rubbish and went to the shops in Banff to get new curtain rail and a pulley to put up another clothes line.  That should keep me busy this afternoon.

Trivia:  The first president of the Canadian Pacific railroad came from Banff in Scotland.
Banff in Canada is named in his honour.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

Bless you Capt, that's very much appreciated... 

We're having a very wet grey day..heavy rain here.. was going to go to Costco, but firgit about it... it's too wet!!

I didn't know you could still buy Pulley's in the shops.. I haven't seen one in real life since I was a child in our kitchen (seen them online)...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 12, 2019)

From summer to winter!!!! 34 degrees!!!
.


----------



## toffee (Oct 12, 2019)

got sit on mower out of garage before weather changes -- did half acre 'do the rest tomorrow ' like cutting the grass makes me feel good 'lol.  hung out washing while hubbs sits on his backside ' Grrrr ' had lunch ' picked all late apples up from grass and pears - some have been eaten by animals rodents etc ..so I chuck them over the field ….just going to pick green tomatoes as they wont ripen now .. my day in short !


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 12, 2019)

Hollydolly, yes, you can still buy clothes pulleys.  Several DIY shops here have all the parts or you can buy the complete thing.  We have one in the utility room, but in today's case, I was only looking for the pulley blocks for a clothes line. Mrs L just wanted one at the rear of the house to hang out small towels etc..

We have a "Hills" rotary line in the garden.  These are the "standard" rotary line here as they are sturdy enough to stand the frequent strong winds.

It's still quite pleasant here, but getting cooler as the sun goes down.  I've just brought in some logs for the fire and it will soon be time to light it.   Stay dry.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

Can you believe some people's madness.? It's dark, cold and very heavy rain, and  the neighbours next door are having a party in the garden.. !!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 12, 2019)

Holly,will be thinking of you on Mon,keep you in my nightly prayers
I'm glad you were able to find the chocolate your daughter was asking about
The weather today really felt like autumn,temps in the 50's with light rain,the sun made an appearance this afternoon


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> Holly,will be thinking of you on Mon,keep you in my nightly prayers
> I'm glad you were able to find the chocolate your daughter was asking about
> The weather today really felt like autumn,temps in the 50's with light rain,the sun made an appearance this afternoon


 Thank you Sue,


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 13, 2019)

Another lovely Autumn day here.  Blue sky, bright sunshine - but cold.  There was a light frost last night so maybe time to move some of the plants indoors.
However,it's me that's indoors papering parts of the bathroom.  It's driving me mad - the paper doesn't seem to want to stick.  I've prepared and sized the walls, mixed the paste, let the paper soak etc.  but the paper does not want to stay on the wall.  Maybe big nails are the answer!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> Another lovely Autumn day here.  Blue sky, bright sunshine - but cold.  There was a light frost last night so maybe time to move some of the plants indoors.
> However,it's me that's indoors papering parts of the bathroom.  It's driving me mad - the paper doesn't seem to want to stick.  I've prepared and sized the walls, mixed the paste, let the paper soak etc.  but the paper does not want to stay on the wall.  *Maybe big nails are the answer!*



paper?... put tiles on there !!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 13, 2019)

This morning I'll be staying at church for both services,early is at 8:15,later starts at 10:30.
One of my close friends,Peter who no longer drives{a friend is bringing him} will be at the later service,last time I saw him was at Easter.We talk twice/wk,tell him what's happening at church
Our minister is back from his 4 month sabbatical,today he will be preaching
The rest of my day,I be reading local paper,maybe go for a walk


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 14, 2019)

We start week 4 of elevator being down for repairs.
My neighbor asked one of the guys how much longer did he thought the repairs would take'a week or so'.
Canopy of Neighbors office is closed today because of Columbus Day/Canadian Thanksgiving.
I have a dentist appt this morning,a regular cleaning
The rest of my day,if the rain stops will try to get my afternoon walk in.If not I'll read my book which I started on Sat, its 545 pgs, can't put down


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> We start week 4 of elevator being down for repairs.
> My neighbor asked one of the guys how much longer did he thought the repairs would take'a week or so'.
> Canopy of Neighbors office is closed today because of Columbus Day/Canadian Thanksgiving.
> I have a dentist appt this morning,a regular cleaning
> The rest of my day,if the rain stops will try to get my afternoon walk in.If not I'll read my book which I started on Sat, its 545 pgs, can't put down


How many floors do you have to walk up and down, Sue?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2019)

@hollydolly I hope your thyroid issues and others will be resolved, cured and you finally find relief!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2019)

Sat. my friend and I went to see the opera Turandot at the movie theater. The Metropolitan Opera House in NYC has put out a series of filmed live performances from the Met to theaters, nationwide..

It was so wonderful. My favorite aria (nessun dorma) is in the final act and he did it so well. Not the late Pavarotti, but still pretty thrilling.

Bonuses included a brief tour of the Met inside and out, people arriving, interviews with the main cast and Maestro, history about the set and costumes (stunning).

During the intermissions at the Met, we got to see behind the scenes; stage hands building and putting into place scenery for the next act, hammering and wheeling stuff in.

The colors, fabrics, makeup and scenery were just spectacular.


----------



## jujube (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm up visiting in the Florida Panhandle.  I got up at dawn this morning and went to the beach to walk.  The gulf is still warm and I managed to get splashed by a wave while wading.  It was soggy.....but glorious.  Sugar-white sand and turquoise water.  I'm in heaven, at least for a couple more days.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 14, 2019)

*Today started out pretty good until my Husband wanted to go to Home Depot. I sat outside on a bench when he went inside. A Lady and her little girl sat next to me. The Lady asked me if I would mind if they smoked a cigarette. I said it was ok. Then she was talking to me about the weather and smoking and then handing the cigarette to her daughter and the daughter would smoke it. I looked shocked so she asked me if I was ok. I asked her how old her daughter was,and she said 9yrs old. I said "You let her smoke !" She said yes I always do. She sees me and her Dad smoke so she want to smoke too. I said "I think that's against the law and if it isn't it should be." She said I'm her Mother and I can let her do what I want," She got up and stormed away. I wish there was something I could have done,but she left soo fast I couldn't do anything.*


----------



## Pepper (Oct 14, 2019)

Sassy, I've never heard a story like that before!  I feel sorry for you for witnessing that!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2019)

Outrageous!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 15, 2019)

As for the smoking - not your problem.  There's no law (yet) against stupidity.

Yesterday the pigs came back, but only after a mix-up at the abattoir when they had the wrong labels on the pigs. There's meant to be a process in place to ensure that meat processing is traceable from start to finish and it has worked OK before.  I gather there was a heated discussion before the correct carcasses were located by their ear tags. 

Anyway yesterday was spent butchering and packing.  Big animals - 93 kg (about 205 lb), but not too much fat.  Still some work to do trimming and packing meat for casseroles and mince.

Weather forecast not so good for today, but no matter what, it's shopping day.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 15, 2019)

Holly,to answer you question,I walk up 3 flights of stairs every day
Once a day when I get my mail  in the basement,I walk up 4 flights of stairs
This morning,I'll be at Canopy of Neighbors
If the sun stays out,I may take my 'buddy boy' Aker for his afternoon walk


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 15, 2019)

*I've been up since last night since my sleep/wake cycle is off right now.  I slept much of yesterday.  Just felt like it was the best thing I could do.  Woke up feeling exhausted as I slept too many hours.  I do that sometimes.  I do try and wake up when I've had just enough sleep but something just makes me go right back to sleep.  Maybe it's a bit of depression.  Have been trying to deal with that for a long time now.  Doctor has prescribed me antidepressants over the years but they all have ended up making me too nervous or other bothersome side effects.  The last one helped but it gave me severe gastro-intestinal problems.  So I quit that after 3 weeks because I had to take imodium constantly and then the gas--well, it was horrendous.  *
*
So now the other day I ordered some St. John's Wort to  see if that would help me feel better.  I have not tried it and am hoping it helps but not getting too excited about it as everything else has failed.  Trying to practice gratitude and that is helping some.  I do have things to be grateful for like my little dog and birdies, roof over my head, clothes to wear, just signed back up with Netflix (lol), I'm out of debt now, and the list goes on.
*
*A good day to all! ❣   *


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)

Glorious sunny day today.. 

Not feeling the greatest,  but I've managed to get a builders bag full of  dried leaves and branches into the recycle bin which has been composting down for the last fortnight...then swept all the doors and doorsteps down , they were so dirty  after the last 4 days of non-stop rain!

Then drove to the Post office to send a parcel for hubs..and pick up a prescription for me from the chemist. 

Sorted out some shoes for the Charity shop and filled a big box with them I'll deliver them another day . ... and now I'm gonna sit and relax  and watch a recording of Sister wives...


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 15, 2019)

*So far today has been a good day. My Husband went for a follow up visit to the Doctors and he told my husband that he needs his gall bladder removed. That it was the cause of his inflammation in his Pancreas. They are scheduling the procedure in 6 weeks. I am so relieved. *


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 15, 2019)

A change of weather here today with some light showers.  After yesterday's butchering session, it was time for shopping today.  It's "Tattie holidays" here.  It was the time when school children in rural areas  were given time off school to help with the potato harvest.

Mrs. L is making a leek pie for dinner.  It's one of the few (almost) vegetarian dishes that we make.


----------



## toffee (Oct 15, 2019)

woke again feeling anxious -so got in to see the doc ' got some tabs -thankgod  as I need to start feeling like me again not a 
be in a dam fog like state an cant concentrate =just not me -so I said hope these work mighty quick lol ;but all meds take there time he said ………………. got back fed cats -cooked dinner me done -feet up switched on tv -relax 'well hope too ...


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 15, 2019)

*All I can say is, I cannot wait for this year to end.  Just spoke with a neighbor.  Another neighbor went in for heart surgery, and it did not go well. He ended up on life support, which they will be removing tomorrow. Allowing time for his kids to gather to say good bye.  Feeling kind of sad.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 15, 2019)

Good day fishin'....Caught a total of 28....3 and one half meals in the freezer!    
.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 15, 2019)

*Had a slightly beeter evening. Went to Outback for dinner. I try to treat myself once a month or so.  I enjoyed the meal, but have decided I kind of like Longhorn better.  But, for the first time in a while I got me a toddy while there...An Aussie Rum Punch.  Not bad.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 16, 2019)

Out early this morning, time to have the snow tires put on my vehicle!


----------



## Kimwhiz (Oct 16, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Good day fishin'....Caught a total of 28....3 and one half meals in the freezer!
> .


Awesome. How? We’ve been fishing for months and haven’t caught a thing. I love to fish but just don’t know what bait or where to fish. We go to Lake Ray Hubbard on our boat and try plastic worms and minnows. We need advise, please......


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2019)

Dropped doggie off at the groomer, then went for some groceries. 

Forgot about the dog until the groomer called me! I was dilly-dallying and just looking at everything, reading labels, chatting... omg I felt so bad. My poor doggie!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2019)

deleted dupe


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Dropped doggie off at the groomer, then went for some groceries.
> 
> Forgot about the dog until the groomer called me! I was dilly-dallying and just looking at everything, reading labels, chatting... omg I felt so bad. My poor doggie!


..and you did it twice !!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 16, 2019)

Kimwhiz said:


> Awesome. How? We’ve been fishing for months and haven’t caught a thing. I love to fish but just don’t know what bait or where to fish. We go to Lake Ray Hubbard on our boat and try plastic worms and minnows. We need advise, please......


Warm/hot weather fish are deep in colder waters..For catfish, try stink bait from wally world and fish off the bottom..


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> ..and you did it twice !!


Yes I did!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Kimwhiz (Oct 17, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Warm/hot weather fish are deep in colder waters..For catfish, try stink bait from wally world and fish off the bottom..


What time of the day do you fish for catfish?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 17, 2019)

Kimwhiz said:


> What time of the day do you fish for catfish?


Early morning before sunrise..


----------



## jujube (Oct 18, 2019)

Well, just got home last night from visiting my 94-year-old mom who still lives by herself, drives and plays piano in a restaurant 1-2 times a week and sells her flower headbands she makes at a farmer's market every Saturday. Good visit, but 7-hour drive each way.  

But late last night she thought she was having a stroke (she frequently thinks she's having a stroke and calls 911, but she never has had one yet).  

They transported her to the hospital and she's kind of shaky and a bit confused.  My sister is with her, but depending on how long they keep her in the hospital and whether she goes to rehab unit for a while afterwards, I'm going to have to crawl into the car and head back up there again for a while to determine whether she can continue living alone. 

The doctor said she shouldn't be driving any more.  Oh, boy, that's going to be a doozy of a "conversation".  Up to now, she's been a really good driver and knows her limitations.  She is NOT going to like that.


----------



## Repondering (Oct 18, 2019)

I've been back from Israel for awhile now  after 10 days there with a church sponsored trip.  My day/night, rhythm is starting to stabilize but I'm not really back to normal.  I power shampooed the master bedroom carpet repeatedly this morning in preparation for moving into it, then slept the rest of the day.....I woke up in the afternoon and thought it was tomorrow morning.......a bit disorienting, that.  Nice to discover it was sooner than I thought it was.
That does make sense doesn't it?


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2019)

Yesterday was not a good day for me.  I was so irritable and it really bothered me.  Feeling in a much better mood now.

It's gotten a lot colder and my AC is leaking a lot of cold air.  I ordered an AC cover and hope it fits and works, also found some duct tape to put on all the cracks on the underside of it.  It seems like it's always something to worry about!  It's going down into the upper 30s tonight.  Good thing my furnace works well.  I turned the heat up some.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 19, 2019)

Had a eye appointment at 9:15 Friday. Making arrangement to have cataracts taken care of. Looks like 4-5 weeks before I can get in.
Went right home after as they dilated my eyes and it takes a long time to get the fuzziness out of the eyes.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 19, 2019)

Good Morning Kids... Well up for the 1st time in days, caught a flu bug... think I am heading back to bed... I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Don M. (Oct 19, 2019)

We had a nice 2 day vacation Thurs/Friday....went to the casino.  When we got home and added it up, my wife was about $400 to the plus side, and I made over $1100.  A nice hotel room (free), a couple of great meals (free), and got paid $1500 to do it....our luck was so good, we even bought a couple of lottery tickets on the way home.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 20, 2019)

This morning will be going to my church early service which starts at 8:15
The rest of my day read the local Sun paper,take a couple walks.The sun will be out and will be warmer than it has been the last couple of days


----------



## ronaldj (Oct 20, 2019)

yesterday worked all day with oldest son installing siding on his house. perfect day, granddaughter was helping as well.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 20, 2019)

Yesterday, in Hell, Austin, it was 93°. We ran errands, but it was tough. Today, it'll be 96°, according to some of the TV weather people. Hate this weather!


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 20, 2019)

Yesterday, I just hung around the home and did some chores like laundry and vacuuming and light dusting. Talked with my daughter on the phone. I also joined this forum.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning Kids... Well up for the 1st time in days, caught a flu bug... think I am heading back to bed... I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... God Bless YOU all...
> Mike


 Yikes Mike..are you poorly again, you poor soul... it's just not been a good time for you lately has it?... get as much rest as you can, and get as fit as poss, we miss you here and 'specially on the games threads....


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2019)

*So far today has been a very good day. My Grandson and his girlfriend came home from a month long vacation in Viet Nam. Then my daughter just got home from a trip she was on with her husband and daughter. I'm looking forward to taking a nap soon because I am exhausted. *


----------



## Pappy (Oct 20, 2019)

This morning, Sunday, went to breakfast with several of our northern friends, who are down here for the winter.  Went to the Moose Club and had a great breakfast for $3.50 each. Nice day today as yesterday we had showers all day.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2019)

Been a normal Sunday , usual chores etc. and refilling the bird feeders in the garden. Then late afternoon,  early  evening we went out for dinner to a pub in the next town. We had initially gone out  to have a quick drink at the pub  then get a Chinese take-out to take home, but we were so cosy in the pub, and  everyone was there, we decided just to eat there instead.. ...we got home about 8.45 and we were laughing at the thought that we were home so early from a night out, when a few years ago we would have just have been getting ready to go _out_ at that time...


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 20, 2019)

This Sunday morning the weather was crappy. I have basically just stayed in and relaxed and watched movies other than taking my Pomeranian dog out in the back yard. Now the sun is out, but I am still just relaxing.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2019)

Repondering said:


> I've been back from Israel for awhile now  after 10 days there with a church sponsored trip.  My day/night, rhythm is starting to stabilize but I'm not really back to normal.  I power shampooed the master bedroom carpet repeatedly this morning in preparation for moving into it, then slept the rest of the day.....I woke up in the afternoon and thought it was tomorrow morning.......a bit disorienting, that.  Nice to discover it was sooner than I thought it was.
> That does make sense doesn't it?


Any pics of your trip?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2019)

Started out sunny and a bit cool, but the clouds rolled in and now some drizzle.

Took doggie out just in time; now she's all fed and cozy on a fleece blankie next to me on the couch.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 20, 2019)

*I have two closets in the back side of the house, in the hallway going to the second bath, and two extra rooms.  They were pretty muck Rick's closets.  I emptied most of the stuff into 3 black garbage bags.  Pants, shirts, belts, suspenders, and a new pair of bedroom slippers he never wore.  Hauled them out to the car and over to the Goodwill donation center.
Now I have dozens of empty hangars....those good plastic ones.  Will probably bag them up for my next trip to Goodwill.
Came home, had something to eat. Then looked at a now empty closet (except for the hangars, and one shirt I am keeping for me) and decided there was only one thing I could do.   Vacuum the living room!!
SO I pulled out the vacuum, moved a few things out of the way Especially around the rats cage. They tend to throw a lot of stuff out when cleaning their cage. LOL.  Move my recliner away from the cage and had at the whole living room.  Put everything back with a sense of satisfaction.
Went outside and refilled the birdfeeder.  Put out peanuts for the squirrels.
Now I feel I did something constructive today.*


----------



## Repondering (Oct 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Any pics of your trip?





RadishRose said:


> Any pics of your trip?


Yes but when I try to post pics the progress bar never gets past 40% or so then times out.   I don't know why.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)

Repondering said:


> Yes but when I try to post pics the progress bar never gets past 40% or so then times out.   I don't know why.


 Possibly too big, try resizing them... then put them into a folder, and right click on the picture using the ''image location, or image address. and  upload from there by clicking on the little box above ''insert image'', rather than straight uploading from your computer as we used to with the old forum...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 21, 2019)

This morning,I'll be going to Kmart,if I can find any deals.This store is the only one still open in WNY,closes for good in mid Dec
My close friend,Marcia is out of own until Thurs,her husband,Dave &son Alexei are at work ,so I'll be taking my favorite dog,Aker my 'buddy boy' on his afternoon walks .It will be the highlight of my week


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 21, 2019)

My visit to KMart-  was a waste of time,oh well
There wasn't anything worth buying,everything now is from 30 -50% off.Most of the shelves have been taken down
I found what I was looking for at Big Lots which was located 2 stores away from KMart.I got a nice walk in the process


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 21, 2019)

18 today... freezer filling up!!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 22, 2019)

My volunteer morning at Canopy of Neighbors
This afternoon,taking my favorite dog for a walk if the rain has stopped.He doesn't like walking in the rain,poor lamb LOL!


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2019)

Good Morning Kids, Getting to the healthy side again... Had a bit of a scare of Sunday though... We had company and was sitting outside... I offered coffee, so I was going in to make it. Felt something strange on the back of my leg above my knee where I have NO feeling from the knee down... Anyways called the Misses in.. got her to check... and wow... it was a tick... So now I have to watch that area for 30 days... Not sure where I got it from, somewhere on the property... But it must have climbed up my leg, and like I said I have no feeling from the knee down on that leg... 

Well going to try breakfast with the guys today... I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

Yikes about the Tick , @mike4lorie , but pleased that overall you're feeling better than you were, hope that continues!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2019)

*Well I can only hope today is a much better day than last night was for my family. Hubby and I got a call at 11:30pm that our oldest grandson was attacked on his way home from his job. A group of guys jumped him and started beating him up. They took his money and ran. The police came and took my grandson to the hospital. His eye was swollen and he needed stiches on his hand.He is in a lot of pain. I had worried about him all last month because he was in Viet Nam. Everything was great when he was there and then he comes home to something like this. He had just graduated from college with a degree in Bio Medical Engineering,and now this happens.He is supposed to start a job in a few weeks working with a Doctor at a hospital here,and I pray he stops the job he has now because it is in a dangerous neighborhood. *


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 22, 2019)

I've got a cold!  Felt miserable this morning, but a bit better now.  Had a new floor covering fitted in the bathroom.  Looks good - now just have to finish decorating  etc.. - and pay the bill!  Hopefully, I'll feel better tomorrow.  Forecast is for sunshine - that'll be nice.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

Feel better soon @Capt Lightning


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *Well I can only hope today is a much better day than last night was for my family. Hubby and I got a call at 11:30pm that our oldest grandson was attacked on his way home from his job. A group of guys jumped him and started beating him up. They took his money and ran. The police came and took my grandson to the hospital. His eye was swollen and he needed stiches on his hand.He is in a lot of pain. I had worried about him all last month because he was in Viet Nam. Everything was great when he was there and then he comes home to something like this. He had just graduated from college with a degree in Bio Medical Engineering,and now this happens.He is supposed to start a job in a few weeks working with a Doctor at a hospital here,and I pray he stops the job he has now because it is in a dangerous neighborhood. *


 oooh no that's terrible Sassy, how heartsick you must be feeling that he was mugged and beaten just walking home. it must have really shaken him up, I wish him well, and a job in a better area..


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 22, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> I've got a cold!  Felt miserable this morning, but a bit better now.  Had a new floor covering fitted in the bathroom.  Looks good - now just have to finish decorating  etc.. - and pay the bill!  Hopefully, I'll feel better tomorrow.  Forecast is for sunshine - that'll be nice.


Feel better soon.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

I've got Electricians coming first thing in the morning to replace an old fuse box for a whole new one.. and board.. Also to replace some some smoke and carbon monoxide alarms around the house. The work is supposed to be quite involved and is expected to last at least 1/2 a day, of which I will be without any electricity, so I won't be able to even make a cuppa tea.. *Yikes*...


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 23, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning Kids, Getting to the healthy side again... Had a bit of a scare of Sunday though... We had company and was sitting outside... I offered coffee, so I was going in to make it. Felt something strange on the back of my leg above my knee where I have NO feeling from the knee down... Anyways called the Misses in.. got her to check... and wow... it was a tick... So now I have to watch that area for 30 days... Not sure where I got it from, somewhere on the property... But it must have climbed up my leg, and like I said I have no feeling from the knee down on that leg...
> 
> Well going to try breakfast with the guys today... I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... and God Bless YOU all...
> Mike


I hope you're okay now Mike.  Ticks sound so scary!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 23, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *Well I can only hope today is a much better day than last night was for my family. Hubby and I got a call at 11:30pm that our oldest grandson was attacked on his way home from his job. A group of guys jumped him and started beating him up. They took his money and ran. The police came and took my grandson to the hospital. His eye was swollen and he needed stiches on his hand.He is in a lot of pain. I had worried about him all last month because he was in Viet Nam. Everything was great when he was there and then he comes home to something like this. He had just graduated from college with a degree in Bio Medical Engineering,and now this happens.He is supposed to start a job in a few weeks working with a Doctor at a hospital here,and I pray he stops the job he has now because it is in a dangerous neighborhood. *


So sorry about your grandson SC.  Yes, some neighborhoods are not to walk in.  It shouldn't be that way but unfortunately it is.  I hope he will feel much better soon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 23, 2019)

Well the St.  John's Wort arrived and I've been taking it for some days now.  Sometimes I notice a difference in how I feel and some days still stink.  I have to remember to not sleep too much and about 7.5 hours seems to be good for me.

Took my dog to the Vet. yesterday for her monthly anal gland expression and also her Rabies Vaccine which she gets every 3 years.  She did well.  Had a little problem getting the cab but it all worked out alright.  Oh, I wish I had a car.  I am still saving for one.

Still trying to get my place cleaned and do some laundry as usual.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 23, 2019)

Cold not so bad today, but I'm still stiff from sorting out the bathroom after the new floor was laid.  I still have to fit a new radiator as the spacing on the mounting brackets was different from the old one.  Typical - even though it's the same size of radiator, nothing is standard these days.  I just hope the plumbing matches up OK.

Anyway, first thing is off to get some paint and then drop into the smokehouse for some smoked salmon.  The smokehouse was built in 1585 and is still uses the same traditional smoking techniques today.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2019)

The electrician has just arrived,  I 've managed to make a cuppa tea before he got here at least ... so now he's just about to turn off all the electricity , so I'll get my ipad or Laptop out and use that  to while away the time while he's here


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 23, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *Well, I can only hope today is a much better day than last night was for my family. Hubby and I got a call at 11:30 pm that our oldest grandson was attacked on his way home from his job. A group of guys jumped him and started beating him up. They took his money and ran. The police came and took my grandson to the hospital. His eye was swollen and he needed stitches on his hand. He is in a lot of pain. I had worried about him all last month because he was in Viet Nam. Everything was great when he was there and then he comes home to something like this. He had just graduated from college with a degree in BioMedical Engineering, and now this happens. He is supposed to start a job in a few weeks working with a Doctor at a hospital here, and I pray he stops the job he has now because it is in a dangerous neighborhood. *



That is horrible SC... Is there a way he can take Uber home? I hear they are pretty cheap... Our Kids who live in the city uses them all the time, and say they are a lot cheaper then taxi's... What is the world coming too... pretty scary place nowadays... And these kids think they are pretty tough when they are in a group... One on one it would never happen... Well, I hope he is ok... Prayers and thoughts his way.... and for you and your hubby... Can he afford to quit till they next job kicks in??




Capt Lightning said:


> I've got a cold!  Felt miserable this morning, but a bit better now.  I had a new floor covering fitted in the bathroom.  Looks good - now just have to finish decorating, etc.. - and pay the bill!  Hopefully, I'll feel better tomorrow.  The forecast is for sunshine - that'll be nice.



Hey, @Capt Lightning I hope it's not the man cold, cuz they can be quite nasty ya know...


Well, Good Morning Ladies and Gents... Man oh man, we are almost at another end of the month... Just where the time goes... Well, did breakfast with the guys yesterday, and a walk around two stores... and I was done... Didn't do a lot after that... I had dinner and fell asleep on the couch from about 6:30 - 11:30 last night. And up about 20 minutes ago... Going to try a little sleep again after this... Well not a lot to say today... But I hope YOU all have a GREAT day.... and God Bless YOU all..
Mike


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning Kids, Getting to the healthy side again... Had a bit of a scare of Sunday though... We had company and was sitting outside... I offered coffee, so I was going in to make it. Felt something strange on the back of my leg above my knee where I have NO feeling from the knee down... Anyways called the Misses in.. got her to check... and wow... it was a tick... So now I have to watch that area for 30 days... Not sure where I got it from, somewhere on the property... But it must have climbed up my leg, and like I said I have no feeling from the knee down on that leg...
> 
> Well going to try breakfast with the guys today... I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... and God Bless YOU all...
> Mike


Yikes, Mike! I hope the ticks down there don't carry Lyme disease. Let us know how you're doing.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *Well I can only hope today is a much better day than last night was for my family. Hubby and I got a call at 11:30pm that our oldest grandson was attacked on his way home from his job. A group of guys jumped him and started beating him up. They took his money and ran. The police came and took my grandson to the hospital. His eye was swollen and he needed stiches on his hand.He is in a lot of pain. I had worried about him all last month because he was in Viet Nam. Everything was great when he was there and then he comes home to something like this. He had just graduated from college with a degree in Bio Medical Engineering,and now this happens.He is supposed to start a job in a few weeks working with a Doctor at a hospital here,and I pray he stops the job he has now because it is in a dangerous neighborhood. *


So sorry to hear this @Sassycakes !


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> That is horrible SC... Is there a way he can take Uber home? I hear they are pretty cheap... Our Kids who live in the city uses them all the time, and say they are a lot cheaper then taxi's... What is the world coming too... pretty scary place nowadays... And these kids think they are pretty tough when they are in a group... One on one it would never happen... Well, I hope he is ok... Prayers and thoughts his way.... and for you and your hubby... Can he afford to quit till they next job kicks in??
> 
> *That's what I want him to do,take Uber, I told him we would even pay for it. He doesn't really need the money from the job,but from when he was a teenager he loved working.He is just like my son,his Dad. They love working. Thanks for your prayers ,they are really appreciated..*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 23, 2019)

Talked with @GreenSky about Med Insurance...


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 24, 2019)

Good Morning Ladies, and Gents...
Today, I got a doctor's appointment to get the are checked by where the tick bit into me... Yes, we have ticks with Lyme @RadishRose , thats what got Lennie, and thats what did him in... Then tomorrow, I have my checkup with the diabetic doctor.  We think our other puppy Carl has ear mites now... Going to get him checked at the end of the month... Well, that's about all the news here in Franktown... I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 24, 2019)

Down to Aberdeen to see "The Sweetest growl" at the Lemon tree theatre.  It was excellent. It's based on the life of Mary McGowan a Glasgow jazz singer who had a no.1 record in the 50's, headlined at the Cavern Club on the first night the Beatles played there and was regarded  by Louis Armstrong as the best jazz singer of the day.   Then she gave it up to marry a senior Merchant navy officer and become a housewife and mother.  She appeared for the last time in 1982 at a reunion concert and died in 2018 at the age of 84.

Mary McGowan was played with Elaine C Smith, (UK readers, especially Scots will know her)  who was superb in the role, and has a great voice herself.  A fantastic afternoon - complete with a pie and a big glass of Merlot - all for £11.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2019)

Mary McGowan & the Clyde Valley stompers...


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 24, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning Ladies, and Gents...
> Today, I got a doctor's appointment to get the are checked by where the tick bit into me... Yes, we have ticks with Lyme @RadishRose , thats what got Lennie, and thats what did him in... Then tomorrow, I have my checkup with the diabetic doctor.  We think our other puppy Carl has ear mites now... Going to get him checked at the end of the month... Well, that's about all the news here in Franktown... I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all...
> Mike


I'm so sorry about Lennie.  It's so sad to lose one of the pack!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 24, 2019)

Had a good day.  I think the St.John's Wort is doing some good along with the other stuff I take.  

I got a lot done today.  Cleaned the kitchen floor finally, vacuumed a lot of the living room and kitchen rug and bird area, got my new AC Cover and put it on.  Looks good, hope it keeps the draft to a minimum.  Got Aldi's food delivery and put it away.  

It was a nice day outside today, too.  I know Winter is coming and heard it will be milder and I really hope they are right!  There usually are some very frigid days here in NE Ohio.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 25, 2019)

This morning I'll be going grocery shopping with another resident in my building,she has a car.
She always told me 'anytime you need to go,let me know'.
My close friend,Marcia is back home,she called me 45 min ago asking if I could take 'buddy boy' on his  afternoon walk.She'll be gone for most of the afternoon,it will be the highlight of my day


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2019)

Been getting up earlier the past few days.  I have set my cell phone to wake me.  My dog always tries to get me up, too..lol

Today I am supposed to get a CT Scan of my lungs.  I have 2 small nodules on them that the dr. has been watching for almost 3 years now.  He wants to see if they've grown and could potentially be cancerous.  The prior 2 scans have shown they've not grown so that's good.  I'm hoping for the same results again.  I've quit smoking since January.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 25, 2019)

Yesterday, we had blowing snow, 18 for a chill index for the whole day.  We got about 3 inches.  So, today it is in the mid 40's and snow is still around and slushy on the streets.  Lots of sunshine.  Pleasant day overall.  Stayed home from the senior center where I would be playing cards and having fun with friends.  But, all decided to stay home and avoid possible falls.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2019)

Good Morning Fellow SF'ers...
It's Saturday, not really sure where that week went, feels like forever ago we voted for a new government... But after that time flew by... Saw the diabetic doctor yesterday... Put me on a new drug... a pic once a week called Ozempic, so it has the same medication I am all ready on, but it's suppose to help with my belly size, so we'll see if it works... But what is strange in won't be taking daily meds anymore for diabetes,  because the needle is once a week...

Well, that's about all the news I have, it looks like it's going to be a sunny day today, so that's nice... suppose to pour tomorrow... Well, Kids, I hope YOU all have a wonderful day, and God Bless...
Mike


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning Fellow SF'ers...
> It's Saturday, not really sure where that week went, feels like forever ago we voted for a new government... But after that time flew by... Saw the diabetic doctor yesterday... Put me on a new drug... a pic once a week called Ozempic, so it has the same medication I am all ready on, but it's suppose to help with my belly size, so we'll see if it works... But what is strange in won't be taking daily meds anymore for diabetes,  because the needle is once a week...
> 
> Well, that's about all the news I have, it looks like it's going to be a sunny day today, so that's nice... suppose to pour tomorrow... Well, Kids, I hope YOU all have a wonderful day, and God Bless...
> Mike


I hope the Ozempic works Mike.  I see it advertised on tv all the time here.  Hope it's as good as they say it is.  I hope you have a great weekend buddy!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2019)

Well, I waited for my insurance co. transportation yesterday and it never showed up!  I called and told them that and the people said they were there and they knocked on my door and called me on the phone.  They did neither one as I was sitting right here.  No one can knock on my door either as there as buzzers here at the apt. place they have to use.  Maybe they had the wrong address I don't know but I missed my ct scan.  I made an apptment for another one in Nov.

Anyhow I slept well and am feeling good today.  I think the St. John's Wort is working for me.  That's good.  For a 2 mo. supply it only cost 3.34!  That's a real deal there.  

Supposed to rain today.  Oh well, I guess we need it?  I don't know.  Grass looks green to me.

A good day to all!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 26, 2019)

Mike,I hope your new medicine helps you
This morning,I strolled over to see my friends,Marcia and Dave for our weekly chat.Dave and Aker aka buddy boy' weren't there.Dave had taken him to the vet for a checkup. When they returned 20 min later,'bb' heard my voice,came racing into the living room still had his leash on,wagging his tail,happy to see me
It was nice to see Marcia&Dave and find out what's happening with them
My mid morning walk went to local independent book store,bought 2 books


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)

Good Morning,
I haven't been to bed yet, but going to try again very shortly... Well, yesterday we drove over to Lorie's cousin's house, to see how the rebuild was coming after the tornado just over a year ago... She should be in her new house in February. Even though it's cleaned up pretty good around there, still got an eerie feeling in my stomach... Helped her around there for a few hours... came home, started a fire in the back yard, and sat around it for a few hours... and that's about Saturday... Today it's supposed to rain and be cool most of today, suppose to start raining in 15 minutes they claim on my phone... time will tell...

I hope YOU all have fun or a relaxing Sunday... God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 27, 2019)

After a week of beautiful autumn weather, today it's wet and windy.  Doing some decorating this morning and possibly  go out this afternoon (if the wind dies down)  just to get out of the house.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 27, 2019)

This morning going with a friend to our early church service which starts at 8:15.
I love this service because its in our chapel a more initmate place..We usually have 20-25 mostly 'regulars 'who come I like we have communion every wk,good sermon,we get out in 45 min.
The rest of my day reading the paper,if the rain stops may go for a walk


----------



## Miss Beach Bum (Oct 27, 2019)

It has been quite the blah day today and it has been raining heavily at times. That makes it quite tricky walking the dog. I have just been doing some chores around the house as in light dusting and cleaning the floors.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 28, 2019)

Good Morning, or maybe Good Night... Haven't been to bed yet... Having trouble sleeping again... Going to try again in a few moments... Didn't do anything yesterday... Watched the hockey game last night... It was nice to see my Sens win their third game... Anyways Kids... I hope YOU all have a wonderful day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 28, 2019)

Mike,I hope you can get some sleep today
YIPPEE!! today is the last day of our elevator being down.My knees are certainly happy with this news.I usually would walk up/down stairs twice/day not 4.I've noticed during the shutdown,I would start to doze in my chair or recliner around 8:30pm
My usual Mon  volunteer morning at Canopy of Neighbors calling members


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)

yesterday was the first dry sunny and warm day in 9 days... I can't remember ever having rain for so long! It meant that we had to spend the day fixing up the garden after not only the rain but the high winds...! It was lovely to be out in the sun again..but last night temps had dropped to 3 deg!!

I slept so soundly after the first day of real exercise for over a week, that I missed the postman with a delivery this morning... 

Another sunny morning but quite cold at 52 deg!!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 28, 2019)

At our medical center at 7:00 for our blood work. When for breakfast at Izzys by 8:00. Got a phone call from eye surgeon and my cataract surgery will be Nov. 6 on right eye. Week later, left eye will be done. So looking forward to having it done as it’s hard to see anything clear at a distance.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 28, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> yesterday was the first dry sunny and warm day in 9 days... I can't remember ever having rain for so long!



At the other end of the country we've had the first rain in ages.  Obviously nothing like rain that disrupted travel down south, but random heavy showers.  We did our fortnightly grocery shop this morning, so that's us stocked up for a while. Fortunately we dodged the rain and it's been dry most of the afternoon.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 28, 2019)

An update from my morning post
On my afternoon stroll,went over to Marcia&Dave's she was home,'buddy boy' was happy to see me.He took me on a 2 block walk,has been a beautiful day here in Buffalo,temps in low 60's.Marcia&I had a nice chat
The elevator is now working YIPPEE,I took it from the basement where I was getting my mail&my neighbors to our floor {3}The techs did a terrific job,a vast improvement.My knees are happy


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2019)

Good Morning Kids... Well just getting up, had a pretty good sleep, once I fell asleep... Update on the new med they put me on... No sugar highs or Lows... Not as hungry as I have been during the days... We went on a very long walk with Carl yesterday... and no sugar lows high or low... So I think the first dose is working, Just find it very strange not taking a pill in the mornings...

Suppose to start getting cold here Thursday, like winter colds, Brrrrrrrr, and yuck... Have to get the stakes in the ground for the plow...Maybe after breakfast... Yes, it's breakfast day today...

Well, not a lot else to report... So I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all...
M ike


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> An update from my morning post
> On my afternoon stroll,went over to Marcia&Dave's she was home,'buddy boy' was happy to see me.He took me on a 2 block walk,has been a beautiful day here in Buffalo,temps in low 60's.Marcia&I had a nice chat
> The elevator is now working YIPPEE,I took it from the basement where I was getting my mail&my neighbors to our floor {3}The techs did a terrific job,a vast improvement.My knees are happy


 Good news about the elevator , Sue...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 29, 2019)

This morning at Canopy of Neighbors,I'll be doing my filing since I called all the members on my list yesterday.
After I'm done,I'll walk 2 blocks to 'Price Right' grocery store,need a couple of items


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2019)

Good Morning, and Happy Hump day Everyone...
I had breakfast with the boys yesterday, and could not eat my entire breakfast... Since this new drug, I find my eating patterns have changed, and that was only one poke... Not a lot new other than that... So I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... And God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 30, 2019)

Another lovely autumn day.  We went to see another 'Castle' - Castle Fraser this time.
Not surprising it was the home of the Fraser family until that line of the family died out and the property was lest to the nation.  It dates from the mid 1400's when it was a small tower house and this was extended over many generations into the present castle.

Had a very interesting tour and a nice meal in the café.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 30, 2019)

*Did some cleaning around the house. Satisfying. Now sitting watching Chicago Med, and enjoying a Seagram's Escapes

*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 31, 2019)

Good Morning Kids, or Good Night, Nope, another sleepless night, actually going to try sleep in a few... Well taking Carl into the vets now at lunch... Getting worried about the itch he got from running through some Stinging Nettle... We've got him on three Benedryl a day, but not sure if that's doing it...

Got the Grand Son today... I miss the little fellow soo much... Other than that kids, not a lot new... I'll get November set up after this... I can't believe it's the end of October already...

Well Kids, Hope YOU all have a GREAT day... Hope YOU see lots of Trick n Treaters tonight... God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 31, 2019)

I'll be in my church business office doing my usual weekly computer tasks
Our wonderful graphic designer,Lenore will be printing out our Nov newsletter.I fold/tape/put labels/stamps on each one to get ready to mail out


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 31, 2019)

Been sleeping too much again.  It's beginning to worry me.  I keep falling asleep after eating breakfast, lunch etc.  I'm wondering if it's because of one of the illnesses I have.  I have to google it for more information.  I can't seem to get in to see my specialist; she is so booked up all the way through March and no openings.  I do have an early Dec. apptmt. with my regular doctor.  Just keepin on keepin on.


----------

